# Citi na gCumman



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A traditional Irish piece I really like. This is in DADGAD and the arrangement is by William Coulter - using the Collings City Limits Jazz guitar....thanks for watching. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AZ47MUAz2g


----------

